# Parquet Table Tops of Zebrawood



## hudel (May 1, 2007)

I want to make a parquet coffee table top using 5 inch squares of 4/4 zebrawood. The squares would be joined with alternating grain directions. 15 squares in all. I am thinking of using #0 or #10 biscuits. The zebrawood parquet will be framed with 3 inch mitered 4/4 bubinga.

I have a 6" jointer. I do not have a thickness planner. I always use Titebond II glue. I am worried if i can make seamless joints that lays flat. Any advice would be appreciated. :blink: 

I have some experience with exotic hardwoods.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome hudel. 

Since you are using biscuits, the biscuit cutter is going to automatically flush the side you cut from, so make sure all your panels are facing up when you cut them. If you aren't concerned about the bottom boards being thicknessed exactly because you can hide it with your construction techniques you'll be altight.
Of course you can probably get the thickness close enough with the jointer if you are proficient at it. 
I love zebrawood. Made at a humidor with it accented with Wenge.

One thing you mentioned about mamking them seamless. You probably can. Making them perfecly flat without running them through a planer is going to be a challenge unless you have extraordinary jointer skills.

Maybe some of these jointer types will come along and give you the skinny. I eschew jointers in lieu of a planer bed.


----------

